# Looking for a few new livefoods



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello i have had some intrest in silkworms and im planing to buy 25,000 eggs to bring the price down to about 15p to 25p per worm this will be the trade price to pet shops.
I just need to set up some breeding units before i make a large order of chow, eggs.

I am breeding 5 different types of roaches and will be adding 5 more next month i will match the amounts & price of locusts when ther ready to sell:thumb:

Im still looking for more livefoods i can offer as a different livefood 

If anyone has:
Teleogryllus siamensis large crickets
different Locusts not yellow
Stick insects (maybe)must be meaty
fast breeding moths and butterflys

Some Lizards are lazy (Like my beaded & frilled dragons) they get bored with the same routine day after day and soon enough they want to be hand fed:lol2: But i find a different livefood each day makes them more active If anyone has something they think could be a intresting livefood to make your pet think and not just sit there waiting for the same food to be fed please let me know.
Thank You:2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Would many people be intrested in flying roaches?


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

I hate flying roaches but the rest I'd be interested in! I like go give mine a selection too, In the wild they would have a massive amount of different insects so the more variety the better I say!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Reasonably priced earthworms would be good, as well as snails (gals and natives)

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Im glad a few people have shown some intrest now. I have found a supplier in the far east which may work out cheaper on the silkworm chow but i need to test it first. and i may have a few different crickets/locusts coming soon.
I can start breeding earthworms and snails if enough people want them.

Thanks for the imput:thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello I am getting banana roaches bright green and they fly when adult so great for chams/geckos.
Also setting up snail breeding colonys native and gals.
I am still after some different locusts and crickets.
If all go's well with my colonys and theres enough intrest i will rent a unit to breed livefoods in bulk which will mean £1 to £1.25p per box.
As for setting up such a large scale breeding project i would need to invest much money and time so i would need different species to make me stand out from the crowded.
Thanks


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Have a look at Eri Silkworms. They are much more robust than the normal ones and seemingly less likely to die off for no reason. They also have a wider variety of food plants.

Their main diet. Castor plant leaves (Ricinus communis) is actually easy to grow in England and used as a border plant. They are highly toxic though so not recommended for anyone with small children. The seeds are fatally toxic if ingested from what I've read.

So now we just need someone to grow heaps of castor plants and sort out some castor chow for the eri silks.

OH and they are supposedly able to grow up to ...... 6 INCHES. So great for the bigger lizards also.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello i will look into them but would think if they eat toxic plants they may be toxic to reptiles:hmm:maybe.
But then they do look like a large worm.
Thanks


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Couple of live food suppliers are offering them for sale now so they are fine for lizards.

Also the gardening soil where the plants grow end up high in calcium as the plants produce it. Worms feed on the plants, gutloaded with calcium. 

I think I'm going to buy some and have a go at raising them. You can buy the seeds for their food off ebay. They are big plants though and unsure on growing seasons so I'll look into that also.


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Snails, slugs and earthworms would be great.

I find it hard to keep a good supply of these for my 8 skinks.

My gals don't seem to be breeding enough! And I've wiped out all the supply from my snail farm supplier.

Thanks


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I will look into the large silkworms worms and see if other food is fed to them first.
Snails, worms, are on there way but not sure about slugs but then if thats what enough people want i can start a colony.

I may be getting some cave crickets and a horned one. not sure if they will be on the list untill i start breeding them.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

how about woodlice and springs not the biggest livefood though:hmm: the high calcium content makes em great for hatchlings and juveniles though


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I have tropical woodlice but there slow breeders untill you have tones i have a small colony of about 500-1000 in a exo but im looking into others


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

My breeding stock of livefoods

Roaches
Phoetalia pallidaPeriplaneta americana 
Blaberus disciodalis
Pycnoscelus striatusca
Shelfordella lateralis
Pycnoscelus spec. " Malaysia"
Blaptica dubia
Panchlora spec. " Giant green
Nauphoeta cinerea
Princisia vanwerebeki " BIG

achatina fulica giant land snails
Tropical Springtails
Pea aphids
Tropical Woodlice
Lesser wax worm

My wish list
Homoeogryllus indicus
Maybe some Velarifictorus 
Amphiacusta spec
Locusta migratoria


----------

